# If you could change your type...



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

ENTP. I'd get to keep the dominant Ne but I'd be less emotional about everything. Plus I'd probably have done better in school and be a lot more well liked.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ENFP. l already sort of have feels and sometimes l'd like to have so many feels that it'd give me...a feely direction in life.


----------

